# Independent MINI service shop???



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anybody have a recommendation for a shop with MINI expertise in the West Covina to San Berdoo area along the 10 freeway in SoCal?

I’m looking for somebody to do suspension and brake upgrade installation.

Thanks in advance,
-Nick T.


----------

